# [WordPress] Bilder werden nach Serverumzug nicht mehr angezeigt



## Alex Duschek (20. Juli 2010)

Heyho,

mein Webpaket wurde auf einen anderen Server transferiert und nun zeigt Wordpress leider keine Bilder mehr an. Die Datenbank ist noch unversehrt vorhanden, die wp-config.php ist korrekt. Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber ich muss hoffentlich nur ne Config Datei anpassen. Hilfe bitte 

http://www.izza-me.de


----------



## Chumper (20. Juli 2010)

Hat vielleicht den Grund, dass deine CSS-Datei als HTML ausgeliefert wird.

http://wp1051605.wp075.webpack.hosteurope.de/blog/wordpress/wp-content/themes/philna/style.css

Na super, ich kann das nicht verlinken, aber das hier ist was ausgeiefert wird:


Nochmal zurück:

Dein CSS ist falsch verlinkt und bekommt ein Errordokument zurück, deswegen greifen auch keine CSS-Regeln


----------



## Alex Duschek (20. Juli 2010)

Du weißt nicht zufällig, in welcher config-Datei ich den Pfad zur Wordpressinstallation anpassen kann? Wegen der Linkfehler komm ich natürlich auch nicht ins Adminmenü ...


----------



## Chumper (20. Juli 2010)

Nein, das sieht auch merkwürdig aus bei dir, als ob der wp-admin-Ordner ganz woanders ist.
Aber das Frontend scheint ja zu funktionieren, vll weiß jemand anderes eine Lösung


----------



## Jantz (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, jo die Pfade sind falsch. Du findest die Pfade auf deinem Webserver unter wp-content/Themes/"DeinTheme"/header.php

Das Adminmenü müsstest du trotzallem unter http://www.deinedomain.de/wp-admin/ erreichen.

Ansonsten installiere Wordpress neu und mach zuvor ein SQL Dump deiner Datenbank. Wie du das alles machst findest du unter Wordpress.de / com oder google 

MfG


----------

